# Nintendo Switch Reveal



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7 minutes and counting...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.

Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'll watch the UK stream as it will probably be more stable than the US stream.
> 
> Edit: Yep, nintendo.com has server issues as of now.


Hah, that's...kinda sad. Right at the 1 minute til mark.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm. Browser struggling to reload the page, doesn't bode well. Server overload?


Bode is a funny word.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

7.01 PT and nothing yet...

Not even a blank video window.

EDIT: Oh, here we go! Switch?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

handheld/tablet shocker!


----------



## stefer (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not even Nintendo UK has anything at the moment:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nintendo Switch,, that's an interesting name choice


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2016)

My mind just fucking exploded
dats cool


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like it ran BOTW on the go TERRIBLY. DID YOU SEE THE FRAMERATE??


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think most people already switched from Nintendo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2016)

The codename is better than Switch. But that thing looks impressive, can't wait for reviews and launch titles. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a picture of the console? I'm on my phone and don't want to waste my data on a subpar release trailer.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SPLATOON*edited because word*SPLATOON


Wut.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 20, 2016)

1.30 in - you can use an XBOX One controller!

(joke)


----------



## mr. fancypants (Oct 20, 2016)

so it's a handheld/console and we name her Switch


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks a lot more mature then their previous efforts and I like the name. I'm so glad they went the unified system route. 

Those control options look confusing right now though. 

Not bad.


----------

